# CubeHead aka Milan Struyf 5.88 NR Single



## Findnf (Dec 4, 2022)

GJ!


----------



## Anthonycube (Dec 4, 2022)

Lol I'm surprised he didn't +2. Well done cubehead


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 4, 2022)

congrats.

btw...

makes a video about the NR
ends with a shiny "NEW MERCH OUT : )"

classic


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Dec 5, 2022)

I was there at the competition when he solved it in 5 seconds! I was scrambling (The competitor responsibility where you scramble cubes).


----------



## Cuber987 (Dec 5, 2022)

SkewbIsTheBestEvent said:


> I was there at the competition when he solved it in 5 seconds! I was scrambling (The competitor responsibility where you scramble cubes).


Same! I was on the other side of the solving area in the waiting area. I remember hearing yelling and going over there to see what happened. The delegates were trying to calm everyone down lol


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 5, 2022)

'Cubehead, also known as Milan Struyf'
Sure.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 5, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> 'Cubehead, also known as Milan Struyf'
> Sure.


----------



## Lio2010 (Dec 5, 2022)

I had school, looked at Youtube, searched JPerm, nothing New, searched cubehead, saw the vid, was about to flip out


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 5, 2022)

yooooo


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Dec 5, 2022)

Yo


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 6, 2022)

Yooooooo.

Cube head is cool.
Good single.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 6, 2022)

I saw this because @tetraaa put it on his status on discord, then I just immediately went on cubehead's story because he would probably have it and what did I see.

EIGHTY-EIGHT LUCKY NUMBA


----------



## ProStar (Dec 6, 2022)

Great solve by Milan, congratulations!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 7, 2022)

It's almost like he was giving us an intentional "My reaction to that information face" with his reaction


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 8, 2022)

Lucky him!


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 8, 2022)

SkewbIsTheBestEvent said:


> I was there at the competition when he solved it in 5 seconds! I was scrambling (The competitor responsibility where you scramble cubes).


Lucky!


----------

